
Facebook bans adafruit ‘s Ladyada… Facebook finkd « Adafruit Industries - mikecarlton
https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/10/17/facebook-bans-adafruit-s-ladyada-facebook-finkd/
======
reustle
What a bizarre post...

Copying it here

\---

Facebook banned our founder Ladyada. Nothing public, just trying to log in and
manage our company page. We reached out to the people including the CTO, no
reply, so that’s that.

[ screenshot of "content not available" fb error ]

11 years ago, Limor was doing electronics, Mark Zuckerberg was doing other
things. 7 years ago, same thing.

[ screenshot of what seems to be zuck joking about ugly people
[https://imgur.com/a/K9M4y](https://imgur.com/a/K9M4y) ]

2010 Zuck: "I have over 4,000 emails, pictures, addresses, SNS [Redacted
Friend’s Name]: What? How’d you manage that one? Zuck: People just submitted
it. Zuck: I don’t know why. Zuck: They “trust me” Zuck: Dumb f*cks"

~~~
jsjohnst
> screenshot of what seems to be zuck joking about ugly people

I wonder if that’s the case? The blog post was made on a Tuesday just after
the times shown and the screenshot references being drunk. Could be
coincidence, but maybe not?

------
jsjohnst
Does anyone else get the feeling this was potentially a drunk post? The
incoherence and rambly nature make me think the poster was potentially
intoxicated when posting.

------
mileycyrusXOXO
I'm a fan of Adafruit and dislike Facebook but this post is unprofessional. I
understand why she would be frustrated, yet this does not seem like the
appropriate way to respond.

~~~
dhartsfield
Her response is here: [https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/10/18/facebook-update-
removed...](https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/10/18/facebook-update-removed-
facebook/)

The OP was written with Phillip Torrone's account

~~~
syntheticnature
Hey, dang or someone -- can we get this set to the link? It's vastly better
than what the post links.

------
ghostbrainalpha
Why would Facebook ban this person? What it is a Ladyyada?

There is very frustratingly little information on this article.

~~~
oldmanpants
Ladyada is the founder of Adafruit. Adafruit is a company that sells hobby
electronics, micro controllers stuff of that nature. She has a bit of a
following in that diy community from her articles and videos.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
It looks like they reinstated the account:
[https://www.facebook.com/limorfriedadafruit](https://www.facebook.com/limorfriedadafruit)

------
j_s
Follow up in two days, this seems like an overreaction.

Ask HN: Why does FaceBook insist on attaching business account to personal
one? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15492981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15492981)
(Oct 2017, 8 comments)

>thisone: _once I try to access anything in the dev pages, my account gets
locked, I have to submit a photo, wait two days, my account is back_

------
davidkuhta
Agree with this being a bizarre post.

On an unrelated note, be sure to check out the unique and awesome captcha they
use at the bottom of the page!

------
ProAm
When you play in someone else's yard don't be surprised if one day they ask
you to leave. FB is not your property, you're a guest and they can kick you
out anytime they'd like for any reason they'd like.

~~~
r00fus
Facebook however is has near-monopoly status in social networks.

FB would probably rather regulate themselves than be deemed "a public good" or
"necessity" and have someone else do the regulating.

~~~
danpalmer
Agreed. Unless Facebook can provide evidence that a person is misusing/abusing
the service, I feel it's entirely reasonable for a person to _expect_ access
given how prevalent it is.

Maybe they should even have an external arbitration for such situations (I
don't think it's at the level of the courts _yet_).

~~~
ProAm
> _expect_ access given how prevalent it is.

> Maybe they should even have an external arbitration for such situations (I
> don't think it's at the level of the courts _yet_).

That expectation would be a false one. It seems like a reasonable expectation
but nonetheless the user is powerless if FB decides _their_ social network is
better off without you. Why on earth would they allow an external arbitrator
to meddle with their property? Why give up any of that power and control?

The only reason FB needs to be reasonable is out of fear of emerging
competition if you boot enough people w/o cause.

~~~
danpalmer
In many countries, and in many social circles, Facebook can be thought of as a
relatively integral part of society. In the same way that internet access has
been ruled a basic human right, I think in certain circles, Facebook is
getting close enough that they can't hide behind "we don't want you" anymore,
and need to acknowledge the fact that they are more like a public utility.

~~~
ProAm
There is a significant difference between 'thought of' and 'are'. In reality
fb is not essential to anyone's life, merely by the fact that you need a
computing device connected to the internet to access it. If you have internet
access you have other means to communicate with people that are not reliant on
fb. There is no way in the near term that fb will be governed as a utility,
and I believe doing so is more harmful than not because that will only force
fb to exist in the future with government protection vs letting the market
determine if a new/better/different social network can arise.

~~~
r00fus
> In reality fb is not essential to anyone's life,

My past employers have in the past rejected candidates due to a FB profile
(i.e., candidate had dangerous-looking pics in his/her public image).

Wouldn't you say FB as a cause for getting rejected for a job impacts one's
life, non?

Of course the employer never said a thing about candidate's FB profile, just
"declined to proceed".

~~~
ProAm
FB can definitely have an effect on your life, but it is not essential to your
life. Not an essential utility. You can be turned down for a job due to an
infinite number of reasons not directly related to the work itself. I do not
see how this means it should or should not be governed or self-regulated
though?

------
pavel_lishin
The profile linked to in the blog post loads for me currently...

~~~
mplewis
Her profile loads, but you'll notice you can't add her as a friend, follow
her, or view any associated content like comments or likes. I think this
indicates Facebook has banned the user, but I might be misinterpreting stuff
caused by her privacy settings.

~~~
woodrowbarlow
the more informative blog post [1] doesn't really give any evidence that she
was banned -- just locked out of her account and unable to recover it. i don't
even see enough evidence to conclusively blame facebook.

[1] [https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/10/18/facebook-update-
removed...](https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/10/18/facebook-update-removed-
facebook/)

~~~
jsjohnst
As someone who has gone through the exact steps she showed, it’s most likely
because FB believes she has more than one account or they believe her account
isn’t real in some way.

